

Show HN: I created a cross platform music trivia app starring my dad - jflowers45
http://flowben.com

======
jflowers45
Hey guys, excited to share this project. Wish I could pull the old "weekend
project" line but this was my full time gig for several months. I built it
using Corona SDK and hired an artist to draw caricatures of my dad dressed up
in different outfits for different eras. My dad wrote the questions and we
link to Wikipedia to allow users to get more info.

One of the cool things is that it works on the FireTV/FireTV stick, which
they're pushing this holiday.

~~~
werefox
Sweet game and love the story behind it (and sweet graphic design). If you're
interested in making the game asynchronously multiplayer (like SongPop) give
me a shout... we've got a platform that can get you going fairly quickly.

~~~
abhimir
We have been looking for a similar solution for our games. Do link your
website here, else drop me a mail, email id in my profile.

------
egypturnash
Looking at these goofy caricatures of your dad smiling, and reading the story
behind it, made me happy on a really grey morning full of little annoyances.

~~~
jflowers45
Thanks! I was hoping that would be the case for some people.

